# How much would i charge for a photo shoot?



## Chris Orton (Dec 5, 2010)

im an amateur photographer, still have alot to learn, i did a few photo shoots for friends and its geting alot of attention and i want to start charging so how would that work?


----------



## nahtanoj (Dec 5, 2010)

$5!!!
in all seriousness, you may want to do the shoot and let the first few clients pay what they think it's worth to them.  it will give you more practice, some feedback from strangers on what you could work on, and some change in your pocket.  after a couple of those you can set a price based on what you've been offered, and going rates.
that's my 2 cents, but i don't do shoots for a living so i'm sure some pros will chime in.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2010)

Chris Orton said:


> im an amateur photographer, still have alot to learn, i did a few photo shoots for friends and its geting alot of attention and i want to start charging so how would that work?


It's going to go over like a lead balloon, with the friends you've already shot for free at least.

You can't be bothered to use the appropriate capital letters when you type. That's often an indication of the level of attention people apply to their photography. It takes a high degree of attention to detail to make high quality photographs.

When you start accepting money from people, you also assume liability if they get hurt during a shoot.

A business needs to be registered/licensed with the proper local, county, state and/or federal government agencies.

To properly make photographic images you need supplimental lighting skills, posing skills, and just as importantly - business skills.

Most retail photographers charge an hourly sitting fee and then sell prints and digital files separately.

Good luck with your new venture. :thumbup:


----------



## arcooke (Dec 5, 2010)

Consider your parade rained on.  :lmao:


----------



## sobolik (Dec 5, 2010)

Simple really. McDonald's pays what? $10 for no experience that requires no investment in equipment or talent. An electrician makes $40 an hour after a 4-5 year apprentaceship and is required to maintain licensing and equipment. So you should probaly be somewhere between the two. Just starting you are probably closer to the 10 than the 40. (kids part time may make less at M)


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

It really depends on your skill level, your market and what you are providing clients.

If possible, like many businesses, I would find out what others at your skill level are charging in the area and set your pricing based on that.

If you under charge you may get clients fast but it will be harder to move up in pricing and you undercut the industry in your market.

It is true, once you start charging you ll have to step up your game.
Faster turn around time, more organized and professional presentation in giving them the images. Making sure you have "the shot" before the shoot ends etc.

Good luck! Have fun and let us know what you decide, hope I helped.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2010)

Lets see some work to see if it is good enough to charge


----------



## vtf (Dec 7, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Lets see some work to see if it is good enough to charge


 
Uh oh, the photo challenge....ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2010)

vtf said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see some work to see if it is good enough to charge
> ...



Whats the chance of seeing some shots


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2010)

Find out what this guy charges and knock off $5
LaChapelle Studio


----------



## NikonNewbie (Dec 7, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Find out what this guy charges and knock off $5
> LaChapelle Studio


 
HOLY CHRIST IN HEAVEN...LMAO


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Dec 7, 2010)

> you may want to do the shoot and let the first few clients pay what they  think it's worth to them.  it will give you more practice, some  feedback from strangers on what you could work on, and some change in  your pocket.



+1


----------

